# What's Avg salary for 6.5 Years exp IT guy in Dubai



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey All,

I am lookin for job in Dubai, wanted to know what salary package should i expect?

I am indian and i have 6.5 years of exp in Datawarehousing.

Cheers
A


----------

